# U.S. Supreme Court rejects Uber bid to avoid driver pay lawsuit



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/u-supreme-court-rejects-uber-135004121.html



*.S. Supreme Court rejects Uber bid to avoid driver pay lawsuit*








FILE PHOTO: A screen displays the company logo for Uber Technologies Inc. on the day of it's IPO at the NYSE in New York
Andrew Chung
Mon, May 17, 2021, 9:50 AM


By Andrew Chung
(Reuters) - The U.S. Supreme Court on Monday turned away Uber's bid to avoid a lawsuit over whether drivers for the ride-hailing company's limousine platform UberBLACK are employees and not independent contractors as the company claims.
The justices left in place a lower court's 2020 ruling that revived the lawsuit filed by Ali Razak, Kenan Sabani and Khaldoun Cherdoud, who worked as drivers for UberBLACK in Pennsylvania.
Razak, Sabani and Cherdoud accused Uber of violating federal minimum wage and overtime pay requirements, arguing that they should be classified as employees due certain benefits and protections denied to contractors.
- ADVERTISEMENT -

The Philadelphia-based 3rd U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals threw out a 2018 ruling by a federal judge in Philadelphia that the drivers were independent contractors under the federal Fair Labor Standards Act.
The legal classification of workers has been a major issue for "gig economy" companies including Uber that rely on independent contractors rather than employees who often receive a range of benefits such as medical insurance and have certain taxes withheld from wages paid. Uber, in particular, has been hit with dozens of lawsuits in recent years claiming that its drivers are employees and are entitled to protections not afforded to contractors.
The case will now return to the 3rd U.S. Circuit for further litigation.
(Reporting by Andrew Chung in New York; Editing by Will Dunham)


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

So basically Uber has been violating Labor Laws in all 50 states


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I drive for Eats, and I have the "power" to decide when to turn the app on and off and which offers to accept or reject.

Come to think of it, that second "power", the one in which I get to decide which offers I accept or reject is a little shaky.

Yeah, I can reject offers, and Uber can and oftentimes will "punish" me for doing so with their infamous "time-outs".

For some strange reason, during all those timeouts when I'm sitting for 45 minutes or longer with a phone that's not ringing while parked near lots of busy restaurants loaded with Eats orders, I somehow don't feel like I'm an "independent business owner" who's "my own boss" as Uber keeps telling me.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/u-supreme-court-rejects-uber-135004121.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So these Uber Black drivers are clamoring for part time, minimum wage status? I thought Black was where the big bucks came from.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So these Uber Black drivers are clamoring for part time, minimum wage status? I thought Black was where the big bucks came from.


They want back pay for all of the zillions of hours they spent sitting idle with no rides.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> They want back pay for all of the zillions of hours they spent sitting idle with no rides.


Yep. I figured it was a money grab using the judicial system.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep. I figured it was a money grab using the judicial system.


"Money grab" is your opinion of which I disagree. They should be declared employees.

It's totally up to Uber and all the rest of the companies that falsely classify their workers as ICs...

Give the workers vastly more control over their jobs or face the consequences of being penalized for falsely classifying their workers as ICs.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> "Money grab" is your opinion of which I disagree. They should be declared employees.
> 
> It's totally up to Uber and all the rest of the companies that falsely classify their workers as ICs...
> 
> Give the workers vastly more control over their jobs or face the consequences of being penalized for falsely classifying their workers as ICs.


Personally, I prefer IC status.

Accept, decline, unassign or log off seems to work well for me.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> For some strange reason, during all those timeouts when I'm sitting for 45 minutes or longer with a phone that's not ringing while parked near lots of busy restaurants loaded with Eats orders, I somehow don't feel like I'm an "independent business owner" who's "my own boss" as Uber keeps telling me.


All these years and you still cant grasp the concept. Uber choosing not to hire you for your service doesn't make you any less of an independent contractor.
Your sense of entitlement doesn't change it either.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> All these years and you still cant grasp the concept. Uber choosing not to hire you for your service doesn't make you any less of an independent contractor.
> Your sense of entitlement doesn't change it either.


How much does Uber pay you (and probably Judge because of the frequency in which the two of you post almost simultaneously) to rush to their defence with your nonsense posts pretty much anytime someone says anything even remotely critical of Uber?



Taxi2Uber said:


> Uber choosing not to hire you for your service doesn't make you any less of an independent contractor.


ICs are supposed to have freedom to choose work assignments. When choosing results in punishment (firing, suspension, timeouts, etc), that's not freedom.

If someone was able to present to the govt a "smoking gun" memo from Uber mandating punishment for drivers who decline offers, Uber would be in deep doo doo as George HW Bush liked to say.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> How much does Uber pay you (and probably Judge because of the frequency in which the two of you post almost simultaneously) to rush to their defence with your nonsense posts pretty much anytime someone says anything even remotely critical of Uber?


I like how you just make shit up. LOL
I'm critical about Uber when they're wrong, which is sometimes, and critical of you when you're wrong, which is ALL the time.



Nats121 said:


> ICs are supposed to have freedom to choose work assignments. When choosing results in punishment (firing, suspension, timeouts, etc), that's not freedom.
> 
> If someone was able to present to the govt a "smoking gun" memo from Uber mandating punishment for drivers who decline offers, Uber would be in deep doo doo as George HW Bush liked to say.


You DO have freedom to choose work assignments, when offered.
Doesn't mean you are entitled to work assignments.
Doesn't mean Uber must offer you work assignments.
You still don't get it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I like how you just make shit up. LOL
> I'm critical about Uber when they're wrong, which is sometimes, and critical of you when you're wrong, which is ALL the time.
> 
> 
> ...


My point stands exactly as stated. If such a memo was to surface, Uber would be found in violation of IC laws.

Your cynical attempt to muddy the waters with the strawman tactic of falsely assigning the term "entitled" to me doesn't wash.

Drivers are not entitled to work assignments and I never said they were. But they're not supposed to be penalized for declining work assignments either.

Firing is one form of punishment. Another is suspension. Another is refusing to offer a driver work or deliberately offering poor quality work assignments.

Freedom is not freedom when there's punishment. If Uber was caught doing that there'd be hell to pay.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> How much does Uber pay you (and probably Judge because of the frequency in which the two of you post almost simultaneously) to rush to their defence with your nonsense posts pretty much anytime someone says anything even remotely critical of Uber?
> 
> 
> ICs are supposed to have freedom to choose work assignments. When choosing results in punishment (firing, suspension, timeouts, etc), that's not freedom.
> ...


Seems like the solution to alleged time outs would be multi-apping.

It's an IC prerogative.

As an analogy, I recently had my central heating/aiir conditioning system replaced.

Of the tens of thousands of HVAC contractors in the county, only five were offered the opportunity to quote the job and only one was offered the job.

I am not required to offer a job to every Tom, Dick or Nats21 in the region. I offer the job to the contractor that best meets my needs.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> hey want back pay for all of the zillions of hours they spent sitting idle with no rides.


due to ignoring pings? Yeah, not going to fly, but they certainly can try really hard for that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> due to ignoring pings? Yeah, not going to fly, but they certainly can try really hard for that.


Considering the much higher rates of pay that Black and SUV drivers get it's highly unlikely they were declining pings.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Considering the much higher rates of pay that Black and SUV drivers get it's highly unlikely they were declining pings.


you think that, but you do not KNOW that. whiners will whine if they sniff free $$. If they are really whining because they didn't get pings and instead had their thumbs up their arses scratching....well, I guess you can sue anybody or anything, right? 
No doubt they want overtime too for deciding on their own to work over 8 hours etc. They can try really hard on that, too. <sigh> Jury of their peers wouldn't be kind to them.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> My point stands exactly as stated. If such a memo was to surface, Uber would be found in violation of IC laws.
> 
> Your cynical attempt to muddy the waters with the strawman tactic of falsely assigning the term "entitled" to me doesn't wash.
> 
> ...


What legal standard are you referencing for your claim that drivers are not supposed to be penalized for declining work offers?

85 to 95 percent of the assignments I am offered are poor quality, thus, I decline them. Again, it is an IC thingy.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems like the solution to alleged time outs would be multi-apping.
> 
> It's an IC prerogative.
> 
> ...


Although your post is an apples and oranges argument to the topic of rideshare, you stumbled onto something that I've posted on several occasions.

I've proposed a simple IC law that would put an end to all of the BS in the current regulations...

1) Party A hires Party B to perform a service under Party A's terms and rates = Party A is a customer of Party B

2) Party A hires Party B to perform a service under Party A's terms and rates = Party B is an employee of Party A

Your relationship with the HVAC companies is Number 1. When all is said and done, you agreed to the COMPANY'S terms, rates, warranty, etc. You're required to sign the COMPANY'S contract. The company does NOT sign your contract.

That's the way the drivers' relationship should be with Uber. If it isn't, the drivers are EMPLOYEES of Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> you think that, but you do not KNOW that. whiners will whine if they sniff free $$. If they are really whining because they didn't get pings and instead had their thumbs up their arses scratching....well, I guess you can sue anybody or anything, right?
> No doubt they want overtime too for deciding on their own to work over 8 hours etc. They can try really hard on that, too. <sigh> Jury of their peers wouldn't be kind to them.


You don't have a clue what you're talking about. But that didn't stop you from claiming that they declined work assignments. As I already stated, it's highly unlikely that drivers are gonna decline offers that pay $2.50- $25.00 per mile, especially given the scarcity of Select and SUV rides.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Although your post is an apples and oranges argument to the topic of rideshare, you stumbled onto something that I've posted on several occasions.
> 
> I've proposed a simple IC law that would put an end to all of the BS in the current regulations...
> 
> ...


Wrong. Less formal procedure than you think. Scope of work and price, handwritten on the spot.

So your plan states that the HVAC contractor and his employees/sub-contractors should actually be my employees?.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> What legal standard are you referencing for your claim that drivers are not supposed to be penalized for declining work offers?


What part of the word "freedom" don't you understand?

When IC regulations say drivers have the "freedom" to do something, that means free from penalty. If someone gets penalized for doing something, there's no freedom.

An employee can choose to take a 3 hour lunch without asking his boss' permission. An employee can choose to leave work when he feels like it. He can choose to insult his boss. Any one of the above will most likely cost the employee his job. Thus, he has no freedom to do any of those things because he'll be punished, and probably the most severe kind of punishment which is termination.

That's what this whole IC vs employee thing boils down to, which is the freedom to do certain things employees cannot. But if doing them results in punishment, there's no freedom.

These companies are allowed to pocket BILLIONS of DOLLARs in extra revenue every year in exchange for giving their workers MORE freedom than an employer. If those workers are being penalized for exercising those freedoms, that's a violation of the law.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What part of the word "freedom" don't you understand?
> 
> When IC regulations say drivers have the "freedom" to do something, that means free from penalty. If someone gets penalized for doing something, there's no freedom.
> 
> ...


What IC regulations are you talking about?

Why does Ubereats have to offer you any assignment?

You can choose to accept, decline or delete the app at any time. They can choose to provide, or not provide, offers at any time.

Plus, why do you think you would be hired if drivers were horribly required to be employees?

Do you have a 100% acceptance rate? Do you accept three dollar offers for seven miles?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You don't have a clue what you're talking about.


perhaps true, but on this thread, I have way more clue than you do. You seem to feel you have insight into the dispatch code on what it does or doesn't do. You don't. You have guesses and assumptions. You also have no skin in this latest suit that will go nowhere. You inserted an 'idea' to the article that didn't really exist. You really feel they have idle time and no pings? the algo is punishing them? If that were true, you would know they WERE declining pings to get punished, right? You can't have it both ways when you are speculating based on nothing beyond what you think you know. 

But, playing wild speculation is FREE. You have that going on for you. So, please, play again. 

Next.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> What IC regulations are you talking about?
> 
> Why does Ubereats have to offer you any assignment?
> 
> ...


It appears you didn't read my previous post because I covered all these points already have no intention of rehashing these points again.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It appears you didn't read my previous post because I covered all these points already have no intention of rehashing these points again.


Haha haha?

So, do you want to be an employee of Ubereats?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Wrong. Less formal procedure than you think. Scope of work and price, handwritten on the spot.
> 
> So your plan states that the HVAC contractor and his employees/sub-contractors should actually be my employees?.


Unless something truly fluky occurred, the work contract was written by them. If this is how the deal went down, your are their CUSTOMER.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> perhaps true, but on this thread, I have way more clue than you do. You seem to feel you have insight into the dispatch code on what it does or doesn't do. You don't. You have guesses and assumptions. You also have no skin in this latest suit that will go nowhere. You inserted an 'idea' to the article that didn't really exist. You really feel they have idle time and no pings? the algo is punishing them? If that were true, you would know they WERE declining pings to get punished, right? You can't have it both ways when you are speculating based on nothing beyond what you think you know.
> 
> But, playing wild speculation is FREE. You have that going on for you. So, please, play again.
> 
> Next.


It looks like you're trying to be King Strawman.

I never said anything about them being "punished". The thought never occured to me because as I've said twice the much higher pay rates combined with the scarcity of trips makes it highly unlikely that they declined anything, thus there would be no punishment for declining work offers.

You're obviously confused. You took my comments from another post in which I was talking about my timeouts doing Eats and transposed those to this topic.

Given your highly confused post, it's truly funny that you would accuse me of "wild speculation".


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unless something truly fluky occurred, the work contract was written by them. If this is how the deal went down, your are their CUSTOMER.


According to your scenario; yes.
But according to point two of your scenario, Party B, (the HVAC contractor,) is my employee.

You think you being all logical and stuff when actually, most of your posts are illogical or not grounded in reality.

Good day, sir!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Haha haha?
> 
> So, do you want to be an employee of Ubereats?


No. I want a lot more control over my job. In other words, I want to be a lot closer to "being my own boss" than I am now. Got it?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I never said anything about them being "punished"


no, you said they were online and getting no rides. I came along and said the probability was they were getting pings and ignoring them. You then went off the hook about this and that. All pulled from the air. 

You could have easily said it was your OPINION and you had no direct details; gave you that chance and you fraked it. Your choice.

Next up will be your interpretation of the suit that they should also get OT. That will never happen and I'll go on the record you don't even know why.

Nah, and no hints. Want you to sink or swim here.

Go!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> no, you said they were online and getting no rides. I came along and said the probability was they were getting pings and ignoring them. You then went off the hook about this and that. All pulled from the air.
> 
> You could have easily said it was your OPINION and you had no direct details; gave you that chance and you fraked it. Your choice.
> 
> ...


The gibberish of this post and the previous one points to you having a bad ice cube tonight.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems like the solution to alleged time outs would be multi-apping.
> 
> It's an IC prerogative.
> 
> ...


Yes , but those thousands of HVAC contractors are not dependent on a third party to hand out those offers are they ? They can seek out assignments on their own through advertising , networking , marketing ........ etc
Are rideshare drivers allowed to do this ?
Do you know of any real ICs who take jobs without knowing what kind of job it is or how much it will pay ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> No. I want a lot more control over my job. In other words, I want to be a lot closer to "being my own boss" than I am now. Got it?


You do realize that you are wasting your time. I too would like to be an ic but be free from punishment. They are unwilling to accept that point and rely on the if you don't like it don't do it argument without understanding that there were once solid rules for what was and was not an ic until these gig companies perverted the law.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

radikia said:


> Yes , but those thousands of HVAC contractors are not dependent on a third party to hand out those offers are they ? They can seek out assignments on their own through advertising , networking , marketing ........ etc
> Are rideshare drivers allowed to do this ?
> Do you know of any real ICs who take jobs without knowing what kind of job it is or how much it will pay ?


You fail to acknowledge that Uber is handling all the advertising, networking and marketing for me.

Also, seems to me that profitable Uber Black drivers have their own private books; mostly through networking, I presume.

Don't know much about rideshare, but some of the delivery apps provide a relative wealth of profitable information.

HVAC contractors, unfortunately, do not have a third party doling out offer after offer that they can accept, decline or unassign. (Could be the next big thing in the gig economy.)


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> No. I want a lot more control over my job. In other words, I want to be a lot closer to "being my own boss" than I am now. Got it?


I got it.

Experiment, learn and adapt. Become profitable.

Use multiple apps for delivery. Multi-app. Decline and unassign as you think fit.

I am my own boss. Today was slow and I got lazy. Decided to come home and troll the internet.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> According to your scenario; yes.
> But according to point two of your scenario, Party B, (the HVAC contractor,) is my employee.
> 
> You think you being all logical and stuff when actually, most of your posts are illogical or not grounded in reality.
> ...


Ahh no sir.

If the HVAC signed YOUR contract he was a temporary employee of yours. (Scenario 2)

If you signed HIS contract you are his customer. (Scenario 1).

It's very simple to understand but you appear unable to figure it out.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You do realize that you are wasting your time. I too would like to be an ic but be free from punishment. They are unwilling to accept that point and rely on the if you don't like it don't do it argument without understanding that there were once solid rules for what was and was not an ic until these gig companies perverted the law.


Times and policies change.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Or move on if it no longer meets your needs. (In other words, if you don't like it don't do it.)

By the way, IC status has been a bone of contention long before you had a portable computer in a mobile phone and the gig app companies were a gleam in a their founder's eyes.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Ahh no sir.
> 
> If the HVAC signed YOUR contract he was a temporary employee of yours. (Scenario 2)
> 
> ...


Hand written contract negotiated over the kitchen table. I wrote out the contract as we negotiated. (Not all HVAC contractors are big businesses with fancy pants lawyers.)

I did not sign his contract. It is my contract, (Party A,) so he must be my employee according to your scenario.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Ahh no sir.
> 
> If the HVAC signed YOUR contract he was a temporary employee of yours. (Scenario 2)
> 
> ...


So I was responsible for his workmans comp?

Your scenario sounds like it came from a politician. Sounds great to the author but spends decades in the courts because it is unworkable in the real world.

Your simple solution is anything but simple.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/u-supreme-court-rejects-uber-135004121.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to the original post.

Who in their right mind would want to be a part time, minimum wage employee of these despicable gig app companies?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Your cynical attempt to muddy the waters with the strawman tactic of falsely assigning the term "entitled" to me doesn't wash.


LOL. Right on cue. Thread after thread. Year after year.
When cornered you go with the 'ole "strawman/apples to oranges/you have no clue" routine.
You then follow that with a jumbled mess of strawman/apple to oranges/clueless arguements of your own.
You won't acknowledge it, but everything you say boils down to your sense of entitlement.



Nats121 said:


> Another is refusing to offer a driver work or deliberately offering poor quality work assignments.


If a contractor (Uber) had a pool of subcontractors (ants) to choose from, I see no issue in not offering work assignments to undesirable subs (Nats121) even if you feel entitled to getting the best assignments by merely being online.
And when you don't get the best pings or enough of them, in your mind, you cry 'Not fair', and label it "punishment." 

You should be glad Uber doesn't say, 'OK, Nats121, you don't want any of the jobs I'm offering you and causing a bad rider experience, then guess what, I will no longer offer you ANY jobs from now on."
That's what I would do. You can label it "punishment" all you want, but it's just bad business.
But lucky for you Uber doesn't do that and they don't want to lose riders and money opportunity, so they'll settle on giving the more undesirable drivers (Nats121) a work assignment despite the driver's shortcomings.



Nats121 said:


> I want a lot more control over my job. In other words, I want to be a lot closer to "being my own boss" than I am now.


By all means, please do.
Uninstall the app (as I've been saying for YEARS) and build your own, hand out flyers, advertise on social media, etc and once and for all be your own boss, and be more in control over the job. Sounds like a dream come true.

(Although we all know you'll be out there Ubering as usual, never learning, staying miserable, and biting the hand that feeds you, praying for their demise.)


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> No. I want a lot more control over my job. In other words, I want to be a lot closer to "being my own boss" than I am now. Got it?


Seems like I forgot to mention the Golden Rule.

Them with the gold makes the damn rules: and the TOS.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. Right on cue. Thread after thread. Year after year.
> When cornered you go with the 'ole "strawman/apples to oranges/you have no clue" routine.
> You then follow that with a jumbled mess of strawman/apple to oranges/clueless arguements of your own.
> You won't acknowledge it, but everything you say boils down to your sense of entitlement.
> ...


If you're a paid shill, you truly suck at it. Rather than project a positive image for the company, you project nothing but a hostile attitude, false statements, and lies.

If you're not being paid, you're truly pathetic. Here you are constantly rushing to defend a company that couldn't care less whether you live or die while spewing bile in the process. Uber's not worth the time and effort. 

You can't be serious w talk about "biting the hand that feeds you" That's the most laughable shill comment I've seen. Even Dara would probably laugh at it.

I'll ask you the same question I've asked other asskissers and have yet to get a straight answer... WTF do you give a damn whether or not someone likes Uber? And don't lie and say you don't care, because if you didn't care, you wouldn't be spewing all of that hostility.

Since my posts bother you so much, don't read them, put me on ignore, or whatever.

An honest debate with you is not possible.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You do realize that you are wasting your time. I too would like to be an ic but be free from punishment. They are unwilling to accept that point and rely on the if you don't like it don't do it argument without understanding that there were once solid rules for what was and was not an ic until these gig companies perverted the law.


You're right. There are some genuine a-holes on this website with whom honest debate is not possible.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If you're a paid shill, you truly suck at it. Rather than project a positive image for the company, you project nothing but a hostile attitude, false statements, and lies.


LOL. Another lost delusional soul.
You're complaining about things that you yourself are doing.
My comments only seem hostile to you because I debunk all your conspiracy theories.
And all my comments are true, because I don't lie, as I don't need to.


Nats121 said:


> If you're not being paid, you're truly pathetic. Here you are constantly rushing to defend a company that couldn't care less whether you live or die while spewing bile in the process. Uber's not worth the time and effort.


Again LOL. You might want to look up the definition of 'constantly'.
I'm not defending the company, I'm offending you by me telling the truth.


Nats121 said:


> You can't be serious w talk about "biting the hand that feeds you" That's the most laughable shill comment I've seen. Even Dara would probably laugh at it.


Of course we all know you wouldn't _REALLY_ bite the hand that feeds you.
Sure you'll cry and whine about Uber, but you wake every morning, turn the app on and collect your pennies like a good little ant.



Nats121 said:


> I'll ask you the same question I've asked other asskissers and have yet to get a straight answer... WTF do you give a damn whether or not someone likes Uber? And don't lie and say you don't care, because if you didn't care, you wouldn't be spewing all of that hostility.


I'm sure you've received plenty of 'straight answers', you just like to hear them, so you reject them.
And sorry, but I don't care if someone like or dislikes Uber. 
Why would I? (oh yeah, your whole shill delusion thing...)
Go ahead, dislike Uber all you want, even if for the wrong reasons AND while you continue to partner with Uber day in and day out. 



Nats121 said:


> Since my posts bother you so much, don't read them, put me on ignore, or whatever.


Nah, your posts don't bother me one bit.
I actually feel sorry for you...well kinda...I mostly just laugh at you.
I do enjoy exposing people's ignorance and bias.


Nats121 said:


> An honest debate with you is not possible.


Until you're honest with yourself, I suppose that's true.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Personally, I prefer IC status.
> 
> Accept, decline, unassign or log off seems to work well for me.


Maybe you should write a letter to the US Supreme Court and explain to them that they have this gig economy thing all wrong. Simply because your allowed to make one or two choices and Uber makes the rest that should classify you as an IC. It will help enlighten them a bit.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> My point stands exactly as stated. If such a memo was to surface, Uber would be found in violation of IC laws.
> 
> Your cynical attempt to muddy the waters with the strawman tactic of falsely assigning the term "entitled" to me doesn't wash.
> 
> ...


Save your energy my friend. These debates are coming from people who know it's just a matter of time before many states declare IC's as employees. This is just a desperate race against the clock to discourage those with common sense of the laws already on the books. These same people will be here a year or two from now as employee drivers crying about how they requested the weekend off and Uber denied them for the third straight weekend. They will curse us all to hell. 😁


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Maybe you should write a letter to the US Supreme Court and explain to them that they have this gig economy thing all wrong. Simply because your allowed to make one or two choices and Uber makes the rest that should classify you as an IC. It will help enlighten them a bit.


Yep. The court got it wrong.

The most important decisions are accept, decline or unassign. Those are my decisions as a contractor.

No gig app is legally required to send you offers. In fact, they are under no obligation to you just because you down loaded an app

Problem is, unprofitable contractors are all clamoring for employee protection because they have not learned from experience. Profitable contractors are lumped in with the unsuccessful ones.

Experiment, learn and adapt; or move on.

Are you profitable?

Do you actually want to be a part-time employee of these despicable gig app companies? Do you realize what that would entail?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Do you realize what that would entail?


that is a loaded and unfair question here. Most have never had a W2 job of any great length, so they have NO clue what being employee means.

And, yes, there are those here who post 'but being an employee doesn't mean all the freedoms go away'; they do not know how embarrassing that statement actually is.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, mystery contracts.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep. I figured it was a money grab using the judicial system.


You've essentially described the Uber business model 🤔


----------

